# Minnesota Open 2010



## Bryan (Apr 21, 2010)

Does June 19th in Rochester work for people? Also, if you are coming, what events would you like to see?

If you aren't coming, I have already taken megmnix into consideration. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to see if I have something on that day. Otherwise its fine.

EDIT: no, wait, it's 6 hours away. I don't think I can come. =(.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 21, 2010)

My attendance will probably depend on Waris again.


----------



## Henrik (Apr 21, 2010)

Bummer I hoped for mid. July.

But hey thats life. I hope you all have a great comp.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 21, 2010)

Henrik said:


> Bummer I hoped for mid. July.
> 
> But hey thats life. I hope you all have a great comp.



Yeah, scheduling just didn't work out, sorry about that.


----------



## Kian (Apr 21, 2010)

Trying to find a way to do this and the Battle of Lexington to begin and end a vacation. Hopefully it works out.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll probably go, I already sent my suggestions in an email.


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 21, 2010)

Aww.... I'll be on vacation...


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 21, 2010)

thats the perfect weekend for me, and that makes 2 comps 7 days apart


----------



## Bryan (Apr 26, 2010)

OK, the 19th it is.....I'm waiting for approval from the WCA now.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 26, 2010)

now if only i can manage to get on a plane, flying free is easy, managing to get on the plane isn't, my dad is going up to minnesota for training or something that weekend, i think my grandma is going to take me to the comp :confused:


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm going, 90%. I may have to drive someone else up there. If not, I'll be touring the town where I lived for 5 years before the competition.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 26, 2010)

i would like as many rounds as possible of 2x2 
i could use the self confidence of beating Mr. Pepsi^


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 26, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> i would like as many rounds as possible of 2x2
> i could use the self confidence of beating Mr. Pepsi^



I too would like many rounds of 2x2x2, it's what I'm focusing on right now. I want a sub-5 average at the competition & at least 3rd place.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 26, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> now if only i can manage to get on a plane, flying free is easy, managing to get on the plane isn't, my dad is going up to minnesota for training or something that weekend, i think my grandma is going to take me to the comp :confused:



Flying free is easy?:confused:


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 26, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > now if only i can manage to get on a plane, flying free is easy, managing to get on the plane isn't, my dad is going up to minnesota for training or something that weekend, i think my grandma is going to take me to the comp :confused:
> ...


if your dad is a pilot


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 26, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > i would like as many rounds as possible of 2x2
> ...


lol, at least at indiana winter, sub 5 = first place, i'm ahead of you in the CLL learning department though, i think i had 30 at last count


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 26, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



It didn't at Iowa... or else I would've placed in 2x2x2.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 28, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



somehow good people actually made it to the middle of nowhere, and all the kiddies come to Mike's comps


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 28, 2010)

I almost want to go JUST for 2x2. My official times are fail right now.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> I almost want to go JUST for 2x2. My official times are fail right now.



Do it. I dare you.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 28, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Lol at Baltimore, the top 10 who advanced to the 2x2 finals were all sub 5.03...i advanced ...then failed with a 4.81 average lol.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 28, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Do it. I dare you.



Of course I would compete in 3x3 as well. I might do 4x4 (if I'm decent by then), but I would only consider going at all if I was completely comfortable with full CMLL.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 28, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> somehow good people actually made it to the middle of nowhere, and all the kiddies come to Mike's comps



Your assertion that more good people came to Iowa than to Indiana is somewhat ridiculous.

-only one person got a sub 15 3x3 avg at Iowa, 3 did at indiana including 2 sub 13s
-5 people at Indiana finished under the winning average at Iowa for 4x4
-7 people at Indiana finished under the winning average for OH
-3 people at Indiana had faster BLD solves than the Iowa winner

One more person with a sub 5 2x2 average hardly means that Iowa had more competitive atendees than Indiana.


----------



## cuber952 (Apr 28, 2010)

i would like to see 7x7 because not many competitions ever have it.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Apr 29, 2010)

I really want to go, it would be my first competition, and I only live about an hour away. (Faribault, MN) Hope I can go. =)


----------



## JackJ (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm on the registration site. Looks like I'm gonna have to start practicing Square 1.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 29, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...


Seriously I want to know how flying free is easy:confused:


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 29, 2010)

No option to prepay?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 29, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> i would like to see 7x7 because not many competitions ever have it.



It's on the list of potential events. It's rarely held because it's a pain to scramble. 



Cyrus C. said:


> No option to prepay?



No, it's there. For this, you get a discount if you pre-pay.


----------



## Kian (Apr 29, 2010)

I am trying to solidify things now so I can confirm it. Have to get it through work/classes this summer. If I can, I will certainly have event suggestions if you're still taking them.

Where is this competition website that is mentioned? I see nothing on CubingUSA.com.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 29, 2010)

Kian said:


> I am trying to solidify things now so I can confirm it. Have to get it through work/classes this summer. If I can, I will certainly have event suggestions if you're still taking them.
> 
> Where is this competition website that is mentioned? I see nothing on CubingUSA.com.



I'm waiting for Tyson's final approval. The website is the same as last year.


----------



## JackJ (Apr 29, 2010)

http://www.cubingusa.com/minnesota/


----------



## Kian (Apr 29, 2010)

JackJ said:


> http://www.cubingusa.com/minnesota/



Thanks!

I won't make any suggestions before I register but no 5x5 is .


----------



## JackJ (Apr 29, 2010)

Agreed, usually always have time for at least one potential event. 

I wouldn't mind Multi Blind.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 29, 2010)

Kian said:


> JackJ said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.cubingusa.com/minnesota/
> ...



It's on the list of potential events. The one thing nice about the MN Open is that we don't have to be out at 5:30 immediately, so we'll be able to add stuff.

What I tried to do is have a balance of events in the area. Iowa had both Megaminx and 5x5 (but people had to choose one), MN will have Megaminx, and the next event will probably have 5x5. But we may be able to add it to the MN Open.


----------



## Logan (Apr 29, 2010)

I see a mistake on the site Bryan! 

If you went to IA you know what it is.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 29, 2010)

Since when did Skweb become a WCA event?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 29, 2010)

JackJ said:


> I wouldn't mind Multi Blind.



How about you first succeed at single blind?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 29, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Since when did Skweb become a WCA event?



It doesn't have to be official to be held at a competition.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 29, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Since when did Skweb become a WCA event?
> ...



It's not, but if enough competition hold it, Ron said he would consider it for next year. So show your support for Skewb!


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 29, 2010)

RyanO said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > somehow good people actually made it to the middle of nowhere, and all the kiddies come to Mike's comps
> ...


chester sucks at 2x2, dan sucks at 2x2 (comparable to their times in other events) they own at everything else, the top 10 in indiana winter were the only _sub 10_ people



TheMachanga said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...


answered that question on page 2 i think
EDIT: nevermind, i answered it right here in this quote chain


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 29, 2010)

Alright. I just registered, & would like to prepay. Although I was unaware my father wasn't home, he's the only one in my family with a paypal. If I exit from the page offering for me to pay now, will I be able to prepay later?


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 29, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Alright. I just registered, & would like to prepay. Although I was unaware my father wasn't home, he's the only one in my family with a paypal. If I exit from the page offering for me to pay now, will I be able to prepay later?


yes, just hit "reset form" and go through registration again, and you will get the same page
EDIT: when i said i wanted to beat you cyrus, i didn't think you were so much better than me


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 29, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



HOORAY FOR SKEWB! But I can't compete because I traded mine at Chicago open.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 29, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Alright. I just registered, & would like to prepay. Although I was unaware my father wasn't home, he's the only one in my family with a paypal. If I exit from the page offering for me to pay now, will I be able to prepay later?



If you're signed in with your CubingUSA account, just go to the registration page and do an update and it'll give you the option.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 30, 2010)

i need an A-V and a skewb before this comp...


----------



## Logan (May 1, 2010)

I can't go 

My grandpa is being buried that day. It'll be in the morning, but I don't think I will be ready to socialize and compete after that.

Have fun!


----------



## cincyaviation (May 3, 2010)

no facebook event?


----------



## TheMachanga (May 3, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> RyanO said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...


Oh, sorry. BTW can he fly me?


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 3, 2010)

Logan said:


> I can't go



No Logan!

That means I'm not going.

Count me out.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 3, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > RyanO said:
> ...



if you buy a ticket on a delta MD-88...


----------



## Logan (May 3, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > I can't go
> ...



You should go.

We might reschedule the ceremony because my sister has something important going on that day, but it is HIGHLY unlikely that we will (too much work).

The sad thing is that there won't be an afterlogan.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 3, 2010)

Logan said:


> The sad thing is that there won't be an afterlogan.



Hasn't affected me before.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 3, 2010)

I can't convince my parents to drive me somewhere 5 HOURS away, and just for a competition. I guess the only competitions I can go to must be in Illinois, Indiana, or Wisconsin.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 3, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > I can't go
> ...


----------



## Logan (May 3, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > The sad thing is that there won't be an afterlogan.
> ...



Ah, but that was before you had beheld the awesomeness.


----------



## Bryan (May 3, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> no facebook event?



Go to the website and click on "Facebook"
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=116863788336535



miniGOINGS said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > I can't go
> ...



The Minnesota Open has one of the highest concentrations of Logans. 



TheMachanga said:


> I can't convince my parents to drive me somewhere 5 HOURS away, and just for a competition. I guess the only competitions I can go to must be in Illinois, Indiana, or Wisconsin.



Poor logic. Rochester is closer to Chicago than some of the northern parts of Wisconsin.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 3, 2010)

Cola, I can't really say that for sure. I might go, but I'm not planning on it.

Logan, true. Very, very, true.

Bryan, good point!


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 3, 2010)

Mini, apparently I'm not either. My dad is suddenly anti-competition all of a sudden. Which is really surprising considering that I have roots back at a town near there, & we were going to visit.

Logan, you weren't really the life of the logan.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 3, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Logan, you weren't really the life of the logan.



...but maybe the logan was the life of Logan!

Yea, I won't really worry about it untill a little while before.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 3, 2010)

Bryan said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > no facebook event?
> ...



I mean places like Milwaukee or Madison Wisconsin.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 4, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...


well if you start walking now you will get there in time to have breakfast before the comp


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 15, 2010)

I've got it confirmed, I'm going.

Is there a preferred hotel/place where everyone is staying at on Friday?


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 15, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I've got it confirmed, I'm going.
> 
> Is there a preferred hotel/place where everyone is staying at on Friday?



1337 posts.


----------



## Bryan (May 15, 2010)

I posted some hotels on the website:

* Microtel Inn And Suites
* Extended Stay America Rochester - North
* Comfort Inn Rochester
* Hampton Inn and Suites 

The Motel 6 is within walking distance of the venue, but I would discourage staying there.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 17, 2010)

So, where's everyone else staying?


----------



## cincyaviation (May 17, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> So, where's everyone else staying?



my grandma's house, eating roast beef and mashed potatoes


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 17, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> my grandma's house, eating roast beef and mashed potatoes



Is there room for 1 more? 

Still have no idea if I'm going...


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 17, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > my grandma's house, eating roast beef and mashed potatoes
> ...


----------



## Bryan (May 17, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > So, where's everyone else staying?
> ...



Is your grandma in Rochester?


----------



## cincyaviation (May 17, 2010)

Bryan said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...


ummm, bloomington i think
i believe it is about a 1-1.5 hour drive to the comp
but my grandma definitely cannot drive me there, so i may be staying with an aunt or uncle in austin, i love having family in minnesota
EDIT: or an aunt or uncle near my grandma, i forgot there were some there


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 28, 2010)

Now I can't go. Due to last minute rescheduling of a camp, I'm in Illinois on Saturday & wouldn't be able to get up there until 3:00 or 4:00.


----------



## JackJ (May 28, 2010)

Wow, so only 19 people are confirmed now. 

I'm surprised we don't get that many more big names. (only Chester ) It isn't terribly far away from that big airport in Minneapolis, is it Bryan?


----------



## cincyaviation (May 28, 2010)

20 people now


----------



## JackJ (May 28, 2010)

Cyrus isn't coming now.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 28, 2010)

How do I undo the registration?


----------



## JackJ (May 28, 2010)

Don't worry about it. Im sure Bryan will see this.


----------



## Bryan (May 28, 2010)

JackJ said:


> Wow, so only 19 people are confirmed now.
> 
> I'm surprised we don't get that many more big names. (only Chester ) It isn't terribly far away from that big airport in Minneapolis, is it Bryan?



Nope, it's only about an hour. I do know of a few more people that are coming, but people usually end up registering late. Even if there's a low turnout, that just means we'll hold more events.


----------



## musicninja17 (May 28, 2010)

I can probably go now....have to register yet....but I only live a good 2-3 hours away (i think?) I'm just north of the cities.

Anybody have cubes for sale/trade they're willing to bring? I don't have much as i'm relatively new, so i'm looking to buy.....
Anything would be very much appreciated 

edit: nvm trade.... i don't have anything to trade unless you want a worn in storebought corners/edges set, or a worn in storebought core -stickers

lol my V7 is not up for trade neither

I just Realized i'm most interested in a good 2x2.....haven't tried a 2 yet....
and maybe like an FII or just....whatever idk....willing to try anything


----------



## cincyaviation (May 29, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> I can probably go now....have to register yet....but I only live a good 2-3 hours away (i think?) I'm just north of the cities.
> 
> Anybody have cubes for sale/trade they're willing to bring? I don't have much as i'm relatively new, so i'm looking to buy.....
> Anything would be very much appreciated
> ...


I have a type F that i will be willing to sell if it doesn't get traded at Ohio, all I have besides my arcalan is a mini eastsheen as far as 2x2 goes.


----------



## musicninja17 (May 29, 2010)

I may be interested


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 29, 2010)

cincy: F-I?


----------



## Logan (May 29, 2010)

Logan said:


> p.s. I can't go to the MN comp. I'm going to a funeral that morning.
> 
> Edit: Ok. I'm not going to the funeral. I still don't have a ride (as my parents are going to that funeral).
> What sucks is that were going to Rochester the next day for a Show choir competition (for my sister).



Just thought I'd post it here also.


----------



## musicninja17 (May 30, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> I have a type F that i will be willing to sell if it doesn't get traded at Ohio, all I have besides my arcalan is a mini eastsheen as far as 2x2 goes.



arcalan?


----------



## cincyaviation (May 30, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> cincy: F-I?


yes



musicninja17 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > I have a type F that i will be willing to sell if it doesn't get traded at Ohio, all I have besides my arcalan is a mini eastsheen as far as 2x2 goes.
> ...


Modded lanlan


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 30, 2010)

Cincy: If you want to talk about it more, go to the Ohio Open thread, but I'll probably want the F-I. How much? (Reply in Ohio Open thread)


----------



## musicninja17 (May 31, 2010)

I still need to get a hold of a good 2x2 by competition ....and I really hope my AV comes in time


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 1, 2010)

Bummer i cant go.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 1, 2010)

I just got an e-mail that Darren Grewe is going to be there. He has a huge collection of rare custom-made puzzles (Tony Fisher, etc)....


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 2, 2010)

That just made my day....i would love to see some of these rare ones.... 
And i'm all registered now for the comp
doing 
3x3
3x3 OH
2x2
magic
Hopefully my 2x2 and magic come a good week before the comp so I can at least get a little practice.
Sidenote: Anybody want a speedfusion corner for a couple bucks maybe at the comp? I might make a few if any of you guys are interested
http://www.twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pkey=1283
Turns any 2 standard size cubes into siamese by one corner. Alls it is, is two corners cut, sanded, and glued together.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 2, 2010)

Of course, it's the day of my stupid grad party


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 3, 2010)

i hope teh airpulanes r emptay teh day befoar


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 3, 2010)

jokerman5656 said:


> Of course, it's the day of my stupid grad party





I hope as many of you can come as possible....i'm waking up xtra early to get there, it'd be cool to meet you guys.....


----------



## JackJ (Jun 6, 2010)

This is kinda weird, but does anyone have an AII I could try?


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 7, 2010)

wish my 2x2 and magic would get here asap 
That and my AV


----------



## Bryan (Jun 9, 2010)

Multi-BLD has been added as a potential event. There might be restriction on combinations of events, but if you're interested in Multi-BLD, add it to your registration. Again, it's just a potential event, no guarantee it'll be held.


----------



## blah (Jun 9, 2010)

I wuv you Bwyan.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 9, 2010)

blah said:


> I wuv you Bwyan.



seventeenplz. kthxbai. <3


----------



## blah (Jun 9, 2010)

antoine nopressurebrah D:<


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 9, 2010)

AV has arrived and set up....definitely using it for the comp...LOL has anybody else seen Chester's vid on how to pronounce cuber names?


----------



## JackJ (Jun 9, 2010)

yes the entire cubing population


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am understood in this place. This I like. xD
honestly can't wait to meet him ...


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 10, 2010)

He isn't the same with short hair...


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 12, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> He isn't the same with short hair...



Just more asian.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 13, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > He isn't the same with short hair...
> ...



His teeth look bigger now...


----------



## Bryan (Jun 15, 2010)

Preliminary schedule posted.

Turnout is lower, so hopefully we'll get ahead of schedule and we can add a third round of 3x3 and some of the other events. However, in addition to lower turnout, we have lower volunteering rates, so hopefully we can keep the stations full and the competition on schedule.


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 16, 2010)

I was wondering what are some of your goals for this tournament?

Some of mine are:
1. Get a sub 7 average on 2x2
2. Get a sub 40 average OH
3. Be sub 20 in all rounds of 3x3
4. Get a sub 50 average in Square 1
5. Get a sub 2:45 average in megaminx


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 17, 2010)

Get sub 30 avg @ 3x3
Get sub 1:30 for OH

hey anybody have a 2x2 I can borrow in case mine doesn't come this week? 

anyway....i'm also looking to buy stuff....
looking for a Megaminx, pyraminx, idk ect ect
i'm interested in anything really


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a 2x2 you could borrow


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 17, 2010)

Just to let you know there is a suitable chance i will not make it but it is looking good so far, if i can't make it the earliest i can let you know is friday afternoon. (This is all based on how full the flights are)
also, bryan, 2x2>3x3


----------



## JackJ (Jun 18, 2010)

I love how Cincy and I don't care about 3x3 as much as 2x2.

2x2 <333333


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 18, 2010)

Bryan, i just wanted to let you know that i will not be able to make it to the competition, the flight was full and my dad could only get on through the jumpseat, so i will not be there, i really wish i could though, hope jackj wins 2x2, he really seems to want to


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 19, 2010)

See you guys tomorreh.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 19, 2010)

I have Chester!

Also, note the address. It's 22nd St., not Ave.


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 19, 2010)

yey  Say hi to him for me xD


----------



## JackJ (Jun 19, 2010)

Bryan said:


> I have Chester!
> 
> Also, note the address. It's 22nd St., not Ave.



My GPS wouldn't find Ave. Thanks anyway. Also theres no available hotels in Rochester. I'm in Chatfield. (I think)


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 20, 2010)

how did it go?


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 20, 2010)

who won?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 20, 2010)

Chris Olson, I think.


----------



## blah (Jun 20, 2010)

4 LL-skips in a row for first 4 Pyraminx solves. I think that's a record 

(Antisune for the fifth one if anyone cares.)


----------



## JackJ (Jun 20, 2010)

To be honest that was probably the highlight of day Chester. Chris Olson won with an average of 13.xy, then Chester, then Blazer. 

I haven't solved a pyraminx since Iowa Open and somehow I got 3rd with a 10.5x average. Pyraminx scrambles were stupidly easy.

Cincy, I got 2nd in 2x2. (Fail average)


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 20, 2010)

That was fun  Thanks to all who sold me stuff.....C4y Pyra, white ghosthand 2, and qj mini 4x4

had a wonderful time competing, even though i SUCKED @ 2x2.
But it's understandable....those were only like my 10th times solving that cube ever xD


----------



## Plaincow (Jun 20, 2010)

yea it was fun cant wait till next year. hopefully i wont get 2 dnf's and i will be sub 30. and happy to sell you that cube.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 20, 2010)

One item turned into Lost & Found. E-mail me to claim it.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 20, 2010)

Results are up.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Minnesota2010


----------



## JackJ (Jun 20, 2010)

I didn't think I would be ever be better at any other puzzle than 2x2. Maybe I should start picking up pyraminx again.


----------



## antros (Jun 20, 2010)

One competitor in Master Magic? 
(WCA Regulations: 9q) Events and rounds should have at least 2 competitors.)


----------



## Bryan (Jun 20, 2010)

antros said:


> One competitor in Master Magic?
> (WCA Regulations: 9q) Events and rounds should have at least 2 competitors.)



Look at the difference between "should" and "must". It's a pointless regulation.


----------



## RyanO (Jun 20, 2010)

I finally beat my 3x3 PB average! Also this was my only competition since my first that I didn't get any DNFs!


----------



## JackJ (Jun 20, 2010)

Did you know...?

2x2 scrambles were terrible?
Pyraminx scrambles were mega awesome?
this is the first comp I haven't got lost on the way home?
Chris won? (again)
I find it amusing how John Brechon doesn't know full PLL, but is sub 19.
I didn't win 2x2?
Jacob Chenitz is by far the best first time competitor I have ever seen? (only 4 comps though)
I am finally officially sub 20 at 3x3?
Megaminx and OH were lol?
The after party was fun? (Even though I was only there for like 20 minutes)
Chester doesn't care about winning anymore?
Chester's 4 pyraminx LL skips were amazing?
and his BLD?
Bryan wants a Dells Open? 
I'm starting to work on that?
It was pretty fun?


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 20, 2010)

@JackJ
2x2 scrambles were awesome
I learned full pll on the trip home


----------



## RyanO (Jun 21, 2010)

I really didn't like the pyraminx scrambles very much. There were only 2 I thought were pretty good and I got a 15 on one of them because of a pop.


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 21, 2010)

What were the scrambles?


----------



## Bryan (Jun 21, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> What were the scrambles?



A set of notations for each event that dictated how the puzzle was to be manipulated prior to the competitor solving it.

They're on my laptop at home. I'll try posting them tonight.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 23, 2010)

Anytime for the scrambles Bryan. lol


----------



## Bryan (Jun 23, 2010)

JackJ said:


> Anytime for the scrambles Bryan. lol



How about now? http://www.cubingusa.com/minnesota/scrambles/


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 23, 2010)

Why dont you do an average with the first round scrambles jack
Maybe you will do better


----------

